# The Game Is Afoot



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

"Gross", "Disgusting", "that just ain't right" (and my personal favorite) "What the hell's wrong with you?"...music to a haunters ears. But you _know_ you've got a winner when you find that you're in your workshop uttering these phrases to yourself.

I've experimenting a bit with some lifecasting techniques and I'd love to share my newest creation...




























(More images at The Game is Afoot pictures by denhaunt2 - Photobucket)

We are truly a sick breed...Enjoy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, Den, I know you're dedicated and all, but did you really have to chop some poor lady's foot off for a prop?

That is almost too real for comfort - eeewwww!:jol:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very cool that looks so amazingly real


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is just too good. Love the bruising. Wow. Tutorial please!


----------



## DarkPassenger (Nov 7, 2009)

*Outstanding*

Wow, that's inspiring. I have to second the tutorial.

I'm a BIG fan of your lifecasting (really, I'm 6'5" and 330lbs).


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

excellent


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Geez, Den, I know you're dedicated and all, but did you really have to chop some poor lady's foot off for a prop?
> 
> That is almost too real for comfort - eeewwww!:jol:


Seriously, Roxy, it's even more freaky to hold it because it's cold, and solid, and the weight is "dead" on to what you would expect. I've been playing around quite a bit recently with this stuff and it really is amazing to work with. I've got a few surprises coming around the bend soon.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

You gotta get the tutorial out soooon! I really want to know how you did the bruising!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Out-freakin-standing (no pun)!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Remarkable! Den, that's truly a work of art. Congrats!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That things look great. That is a fine paint job you put on it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeew ... GREAT work!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome job!! And those painted toenails look so professionally done


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, the bruising and bone look very realistic. Keep one in the trunk of your car where people may catch a glimpse of it, and see how fast the cops pay you a visit.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

WOW. Very life-like, well, in a manner of speaking. I'm anxious to hear how you did this.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Not into blood and guts but it looks lifelike. Nice job:xbones:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude, that looks so real! You've really got painting this stuff down to a science.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the great comments.

I'm really enjoying working with these materials and I plan on putting together a tutorial but it might take me a little while. If anyone has some immediate questions feel free to ask either on this thread or my PM.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, that's amazing!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice job, the bruising and bone look very realistic. Keep one in the trunk of your car where people may catch a glimpse of it, and see how fast the cops pay you a visit.


what he said!

ewwww.....gross prop!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

*shudders*


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

just wow


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow!! that looks real!!! awesome job!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

just gross...you did a great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very realistic! Very nice job!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice pedicure!  Really looks great - nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Nice pedicure!


It is, indeed, which means if Denhaunt decides to quit haunting, he can always open an evil beauty salon


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

now that's an experiment that went horribly right!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing is great. I cant wait for the tutorial


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a great piece. Love the bruising.


----------

